# Sony KDL picture settings help



## nicexshot (Feb 12, 2013)

I just purchase a Sony KDL 55hx750 and I want it to know what are some nice picture settings that I could try ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would recommend purchasing one of the various calibration discs and following the guide for setting up your display. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I own the Sony 55" KDL-55HX800 and had a ISF certified tech come in and calibrate it. To be honest I prefer the standard setting that is already preset in the display. Vivid or torch mode as some call it was just too much and the calibrated version was just a tad too dull for me.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*As anyone tried this for a tune up?*

For $1.99 app on your smart phone or iPad, this might help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a good baseline set of adjustments.
--Picture Adjustments menu--
Setting Memory: [any]
Picture Mode: Custom
Backlight: 1
Picture: Max
Brightness: 50
Color: 52
Hue: G1
Color Temperature: Warm 2
Sharpness: 40
Noise Reduction: Off
MPEG Noise Reduction: Off
Dot Noise Reduction: Off
Motionflow: Off
CineMotion: Auto 1

--Advanced Settings menu--
Black Corrector: Off
Adv. Contrast Enhancer: Off
Gamma: +1
Auto Light Limiter: Off
Clear White: Off
Live Color: Off
Detail Enhancer: Off
Edge Enhancer: Off
Skin Naturalizer: Off [grayed out]
i/p Conversion Preference: Quality [grayed out]

--White Balance menu--
R-Gain: -2
G-Gain: 0
B-Gain: -1
R-Bias: -2
G-Bias: -2
B-Bias: -2

--Screen menu--
Setting Memory: [any]
Wide Mode: Full
Auto Wide: Off
4:3 Default: Off [grayed out]
Auto Display Area: Off
Display Area: Full Pixel
Screen Position: [grayed out]
Vertical Size: 0 [grayed out]

--Pro Picture Setup menu--
[all settings default/Auto]

--Home Menu>Settings>Preferences--

--Scene Select menu--
Cinema

--Eco menu--
Power Saving: Off
Light Sensor: Off


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

JimShaw said:


> *As anyone tried this for a tune up?*
> 
> For $1.99 app on your smart phone or iPad, this might help


Ahem... :foottap:


----------

